

Exploring the ClojureScript REPL - macco
http://www.alexeberts.com/exploring-the-clojurescript-repl/

======
erikcw
Along similar lines, I've found the figwheel[1] project to be a huge boon to
my productivity.

[1] [https://github.com/bhauman/lein-
figwheel](https://github.com/bhauman/lein-figwheel)

